
Show HN: Memospeak – Memorize texts with speech recognition - krisu
https://memospeak.herokuapp.com
======
krisu
I created this app to practice memorizing and thus improve my memory. It can
be anything from song lyrics to Shakespeare poems. It’s a simple tool but I
have plenty of ideas how to make it better, let me know what you think :)

PS. Right now it’s Chrome only but I will work on that!

